# genie lifts jlg scissors and booms



## jmac (Mar 17, 2009)

hey i have some lifts for sale


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

cool man


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

jmac said:


> hey i have some lifts for sale


Sorry man, but your hittin on a bunch of out of work painters. we cant afford one of them things


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

For the right price, I'd buy a decent towable. Would have to be a little more local though.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Looking for a 60' articulating boom. JLG or Genie. 4 wheel drive and less than 1800 hours.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Looking for a 60' articulating boom. JLG or Genie. 4 wheel drive and less than 1800 hours.


I can get you a JLG with 1400 hours on it for $55k, you haul from FL.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2005-60-JLG-600...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

JNLP said:


> I can get you a JLG with 1400 hours on it for $55k, you haul from FL.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2005-60-JLG-600A-4WD-Articulating-Boom-Lift-NO-RESERVE_W0QQitemZ220368585173QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Lifts?hash=item220368585173&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


 
I can get one on ebay for under 20k all day long. If this guy wants to make a post and wheel and deal I'll listen.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I was just hoping to make some profit. :whistling2:


----------



## ecopainter (Mar 15, 2009)

whatcha got for a genie boom?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

You want to sell, buy an ad.
Or take it over to contractortalk's swap forum.


----------

